# How to build a thick NECK?



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

was wondering if there anyways to build up the neck thickness?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

One of those head things.......cant remember the name.....you attatch a weight to it.

Mine is 19 inch so not an issue..


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> One of those head things.......cant remember the name.....you attatch a weight to it.
> 
> Mine is 19 inch so not an issue..


 mines only 16 :\

got one of these head things at the gym - never been used (still got a tag on it!), what do i do with it? just like nod?


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Powerlifters have thick necks generally. Squats and deadlifts might have something to do with it.....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Cam93 said:


> mines only 16 :\
> 
> got one of these head things at the gym - never been used (still got a tag on it!), what do i do with it? just like nod?


yeah basically, pretty sure Youtube will help.

Also look at how Tyson trained his gregory coz fu*k me he was the daddy where necks are concerned back in the day.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

^ just gives me a double chin.


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> yeah basically, pretty sure Youtube will help.
> 
> Also look at how Tyson trained his gregory coz fu*k me he was the daddy where necks are concerned back in the day.


yeah i remember seeing that video years ago you basically lie on your back with knees bent feet flat on the floor and lift yourself of the floor with the back of your head think its called a wrestlers bridge


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Why would you want large neck Cam?

Just makes it harder to get top buttons done up on shirts!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

t hall gym said:


> yeah i remember seeing that video years ago you basically lie on your back with knees bent feet flat on the floor and lift yourself of the floor with the back of your head think its called a wrestlers bridge


thats the one mate...

:beer:


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Barker said:


> Why would you want large neck Cam?
> 
> Just makes it harder to get top buttons done up on shirts!


Maybe he's fed up of being called pencil neck


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Harry Sacks said:


> Maybe he's fed up of being called pencil neck


kinda this. but when dressed a thick neck can make you look big. example, Cory Taylor - thick neck, but isnt by anymeans big, yet a faceshot makes him appear so.

But my necks just genraly really thin in reply to barker


----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

Cam93 said:


> mines only 16 :\
> 
> got one of these head things at the gym - never been used (still got a tag on it!), what do i do with it? just like nod?


This might help

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/114128-ripfast-head-strap.html


----------



## chetanbarokar (Mar 1, 2010)

Neck harness. Or as Little_jim pointed to the thread, head strap. I have gained 1.25 inches on my neck in last 3 months with this thing. Its damn effective. :thumb:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Heavy Deadlifts and maybe wrestling neck bridges, used to do them in MMA


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

in danger of stating the obvious

lift some weights, deadlifts are a cracker, if your neck doesn't grow when you deadlift your not lifting enough


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

I would have thought anything shoulder related would help? i.e. pressing, DL(as previously stated)

Also this is a long shot but I hear F1 drivers do a lot of neck training to help withstand the G forces when they're on the track.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

WWR said:


> I would have thought anything shoulder related would help? i.e. pressing, DL(as previously stated)
> 
> Also this is a long shot but I hear F1 drivers do a lot of neck training to help withstand the G forces when they're on the track.


That wouldnt suprise me, I ride bikes and have done over a ton for approx 10 mile before, neck was stiff as hell and my abs where on fire from bracing my self from wind blast

I imagine the amount of forces they experience are crazy


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Why would you want a thick neck?!?! It causes sleep apnea.

I on purpose don't work my traps and i only rarely do deadlifts because i want to keep my neck as small as possible so i don't get sleep apnea (had it before its not good)


----------

